# how to include googles api



## sanoob.tv (Apr 6, 2012)

im planning to do a simple android app.
take input as voice.
convert to text
and read out the converted text

for input im planning to use the googles speech to text.but dont have an idea how to use it.

can anyone plz help


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2012)

Using Text-to-Speech | Android Developers


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

@nims11:
Thanks for sharing the link.


----------

